# K a B o Y



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

hey. i do not have long as i am typing with a broken finger and am in pain, but i know what you are going through. I am a 17 yr old going to school in atlantic canada and i have major difficulies with my teachers. At the star of the year my math teacher said that noone was ever leaving his class unless you were sick, and if you were, to just slip out. Well, I did this one too many times because of IBS-D and now he thinks that i am a slacker. i am repeating 11 math this year, because i missed so much time last year. most of my other teachers are okay about it, they do not know that i have a med. cond. but will soon know, because this year they have started locking the smaller (read: private) bathrooms during class time!!!!! anyways, my advice to you is to use your mind. when you let yourself believe that you are sick, the attacks are worse... when you believe that you are stronger than the attacks, you CAN and WILL beat them! try this.. it works. I get the pain all the time... email me if you want to: jesus_girl_caet###hotmail.com (that's MSN too)


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

Godsent, you are suffering needlesly by your teachers. TELL YOUR COUNSELOR AND YOUR TEACHERS ABOUT YOUR CONDITION! I had the same problem as you and i couldn't take being labeled as a slacker anymore so i finally went to my counselor and she was soooo supportive. She gave me a special pass to leave and go to the bathroom whenever I wanted to, talked to all my teachers about my need to leave the classroom without asking, and my frequent absences. All my teachers are so understanding now and eveen let me sit by the door. When I miss school they help out a lot by having my work ready for me when i come back. I'm even on a 504 plan now so when I take really long standardized tests, i can take them in a seperate room where there's a bathroom. This plan is in all public schools for people with medical conditions though I'm not sure about Canada. Don't suffer the whole " Believe in yourself and just keep trying to ignore it" is what i was told for a year, so for a year i suffered in pain and hated school and my life. No one should go through that when there are other much easier methods!


----------

